# QLD Cobia love slap.



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice footage Rod. Good to see the bottom lip up mate hey!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hohum. Another slap in the face (for mortals). :lol: :lol:

Go onya Rod! Glad you like cobia for breakfast lunch and dinner.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Wow. Jealous as all hell! You advertise that ski like a pro!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Lets you know you're alive!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice video, I'm sure it was a kiss more than a slap.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Rod,

Another awesome catch and video.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I gotta get me one of those.

Cheers Mal


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

That was great. You handle that ski very well. Love it must get me one of both haha
Cheers jay


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice fish rod!

Some nice slaps to the face.... cobes never seem to run out of energy haha.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

great work Rod, really exciting fight and what a superb fish! The surfing skillz are pretty good too I have to say.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Another good fish Rod. Well done


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Great all round Rod, the fish, the video and the way you handle your Ski, just perfect, well done.

Cheers Tom


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo!


----------

